# Wireless Audio



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Is anyone using any sort of wireless audio device sort of like airplay that would work with the Nexus 7. I like the idea of the Q and it sounds pretty sweet but not for 300 dollars. I did end up buying a Belkin bluetooth music transmitter but the sound quality was so bad I used it for about 5 minutes then returned it. I am sort of an audiophile so the highest bit-rate player would be the best for me.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

depending on your goal. I would look into the 2.4 ghz rocketfish wirelss system by best buy, you could use the 3.5 mm jack to link in then broadcast, set it up with the Nexus dock and you could probably do it all for 80-100 bucks, you get 2 systems, one is configured to broadcast, he other to recieve. they both accept a 3.5mm jack in and out, if you get the amped version u can even link coaxil speakers to a base.


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Bose SoundLink blue tooth speaker. It's phenomenal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timbck2 (Dec 9, 2011)

If you have Airplay devices (or a Mac) already, there's a free app in the Play store that lets you transmit music to any Airplay device. It's called HiFi Speaker. I've tried it and it works.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ejlax (Aug 26, 2011)

timbck2 said:


> If you have Airplay devices (or a Mac) already, there's a free app in the Play store that lets you transmit music to any Airplay device. It's called HiFi Speaker. I've tried it and it works.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I read the description on this, and it seems that it turns your phone/tab into an airplay device. Does it allow you to push music from your phone to any airplay device or use your phone to listen to music from another device? The app description is a bit misleading


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ejlax said:


> I read the description on this, and it seems that it turns your phone/tab into an airplay device. Does it allow you to push music from your phone to any airplay device or use your phone to listen to music from another device? The app description is a bit misleading


He said he uses it and it lets you trasmit the audio to the airplay device. But yeah reading the description it seems like it's the opposite. Weird.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

timbck2 said:


> If you have Airplay devices (or a Mac) already, there's a free app in the Play store that lets you transmit music to any Airplay device. It's called HiFi Speaker. I've tried it and it works.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


does it work with Play Music, and if so, does it work with music you stream from your library or only with music you've cached locally?

I played around with a couple apps at a friend's house (who is an iOS developer, and hence a big Apple guy) and couldn't find anything that let me push music from my online library to his Airplay system, but I didn't try this one specifically.


----------



## Zane_Grey (Feb 15, 2012)

Honey Player lets you stream music from your android device to an airport express. Its kinda pricey though and the reviews are not the best so I haven't tried it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

